# We have new colors of the Gen kit! Which do you prefer?



## Vaporesso (19/9/19)

Hi everyone,

Guess you already heard about the Vaporesso Gen kit and also some of you might already got your hands on it
What color is your Gen mod? And how do you like it?
Now we are releasing 3 more new colors, which do you prefer?
They will be released on Sep 25th on our website here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/9/19)

Loving that green one!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/9/19)

Green with envy


----------



## DougP (19/9/19)

Green one is stunning 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/9/19)

I'm with Dougie! Green for the win!


----------



## Silver (19/9/19)

My Gen is black and I am enjoying it a lot

I wanted to go for another colour to have a second one

Was thinking of the blue or red

But these new colors are superb. I agree the green is probably the best of the three but that purple one is also amazing. 

Too many choices confuse the customer. Haha

Green I think
Wait, purple is great
No green

Aaargh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (20/9/19)

Silver said:


> My Gen is black and I am enjoying it a lot
> 
> I wanted to go for another colour to have a second one
> 
> ...


Green or purple, that is really a question

Reactions: Like 1


----------

